# Project CheapTrick 2018



## Sasse82 (20. Januar 2018)

Vielleicht noch etwas früh, aber da ich den Rahmen bereits vorbestellt und mir intensiv Gedanken zur Ausstattung gemacht habe, starte ich hiermit meinen Aufbau-Thread.

Geplante Ausstattung

Rahmen: CheapTrick in L (verm. elox schwarz, mal sehen welche Designs noch kommen)
Steuersatz: Cane Creek 40
Gabel: RS Pike RCT3 2018 140mm
Schaltgruppe: Shimano XT 1x11 - 30er oval Kettenblatt von Garbaruk
Kassette: Hope 10-44
Bremsen: Magura MT Trail Sport (180/180)
Laufräder: Hope Pro 4 Evo mit Spank OOZY 345 29"
Reifen: Nobby Nic Addix Speedgrip 2.35 - Tubeless
Vorbau: Renthal Duo 50mm
Lenker: Renthal Fatbar Carbon 780
Griffe: Ergon GE1
Sattel: Ergon SMA3
Sattelstütze: Vecnum Moveloc2 mit trigLoc
Sattelklemme: Vecnum
Pedale: Time ATAC XC4


Erste Gewichtsschätzung auf dem Papier liegt bei 12,1 kg. Ich bin gespannt wie sich die Prognose mit der Zeit verändert, wenn immer mehr Teile kommen und gewogen werden können.

Als erstes sind die Laufräder dran, denn die wird ein Freund von mir zusammen bauen.


----------



## rzOne20 (25. Januar 2018)

Ich habe ein sehr sehr ähnliches HT mit erstaunlich „ähnlicher“ Geo. Gewicht irgendwo bei 13,x kg. Also ich denke nicht das sich 12 kg bei den Teilen ausgehen werden. Is aber auch nicht wichtig.

Geiler Rahmen auf jeden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (25. Januar 2018)

Ja, ich bin gespannt wo ich am Ende raus kommen werde. 
Ein paar Teile sind inzwischen eingetroffen und die liegen teils sogar unter den Herstellerangaben. Aber die schwersten Komponenten wie Rahmen, Gabel, Reifen fehlen noch.
Aktuell komme ich sogar auf nur 11,8 kg, davon 3,4 gewogen und 8,4 geschätzt.
Alleine durch die Hope Kassette und das Garbaruk Kettenblatt spare ich schon einiges gegenüber den klassischen XT Komponenten. Die Magura Bremsen sind auch vergleichsweise leicht.
Aber ob es nun 12 oder 12,5 kg werden ist mir eigentlich relativ, ich finde es nur interessant zu verfolgen wie sich das Gesamtgewicht Stück für Stück zusammen setzt.


----------



## Reamol (26. Januar 2018)

Das wird aber unbequem so ganz ohne Griffe. Ich nehme mal an das ist so ein Leichtbau-trend den man nicht verstehen muss...


----------



## Sasse82 (26. Januar 2018)

Reamol schrieb:


> Das wird aber unbequem so ganz ohne Griffe. Ich nehme mal an das ist so ein Leichtbau-trend den man nicht verstehen muss...


Stehen doch dabei. [emoji16][emoji6]*pfeif*


----------



## Sasse82 (10. Februar 2018)

Inzwischen sind fast alle Teile angekommen und vermessen, es fehlen nur noch der Rahmen und die Sattelstütze.
Aktuelle Gewichtsprognose liegt bei knapp 11,8 kg, wobei ich davon ausgehe, dass der Rahmen über der Herstellerangabe liegen wird.
So langsam könnte es dann eigentlich mal los gehen. ;-)


----------



## Reamol (10. Februar 2018)

Was soll der Graph veranschaulichen? Ziemlich sinnlos/irreführend wenn du mich fragst...


----------



## Sasse82 (10. Februar 2018)

Mir zeigt das den Verlauf von einem 100% geschätzten bis hin zu einem 100% gemessenem Gesamtgewicht auf. Ich finde das interessant, muss aber auch nicht jedem etwas bringen.


----------



## Reamol (15. Februar 2018)

Das mein ich gar nicht, der Aspekt wäre durchaus interessant. Aber wenn ich es als nicht-ersteller anschaue, lese ich z.B. raus: 
Lenker/Vorbau kombi gemessen: 0.4kg, geschätzt: 11.3kg (das wär ja eine ziemlich schlechte Schätzung )

Vielleicht/Wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach zu blöd.


----------



## Sasse82 (15. Februar 2018)

Ach das meinst du.  Ja, zugegeben, wenn man sich das nicht selbst überlegt hat erschließt sich das nicht auf den ersten Blick. 
Ich trage hier immer die gesamte Summe an geschätzten und gemessenen Komponenten auf. Sobald ich eine Komponente gemessen habe ziehe ich das von der einen Summe ab und rechne es der gemessenen zu. Daher wird das (verbleibende) geschätzte Gewicht von links nach rechts immer kleiner. An der Veränderung des Gesamtgewichts (grau, rechte Achse) kann man sehen wie stark und in welcher Richtung der Messwert der einzelnen Komponente vom Schätzwert abweicht.

Beispiel Kurbel: Gewogen war sie 80g leichter als die Herstellerangabe (warum auch immer), daher geht das Gesamtgewicht dort deutlich nach unten.


----------



## Sasse82 (19. März 2018)

Auch wenn der Rahmen leider immer noch auf dem großen Teich herum schippert, konnte ich doch endlich mit den ersten Arbeiten anfangen.
Der LRS wurde fertig eingespeicht und ich konnte die Nobby Nics Tubeless aufziehen und die Hope Kassette + Bremsscheiben montieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quasarmin (21. März 2018)

Baust du dir das CT als 27,5+ auf, oder ist das 29" Sorry ich kann das nicht erkennen.
Ich will aber die schweren WTB Reifen auch gegen leichtere austauschen, eventuell gegen den Nobby Nic.
Die Rahmen scheinen dann ja wohl unterwegs zu sein


----------



## Sasse82 (21. März 2018)

Das ist ein 29er LRS mit 2,35 oder 2.4er Nobby Nic.
Aber ich stimme dir zu, die sehen recht dick aus, vielleicht wegen den breiten Felgen.


----------



## pedalonator (24. März 2018)

Die Lieferzeiten dieser , in sich selbst verliebten kleinen deutschen Hinterhofschmieden , ala Syntace und alutech sind noch lächerlicher 
als die Baustelle des neuen Berliner Flughafens


----------



## Sasse82 (24. März 2018)

Bzgl. Alutech kann ich deine Kritik nicht verstehen. Bei der Einführung eines neuen Modells kann es nunmal zu Verzögerungen kommen, insb. bei Kleinserien. Wenn man sich direkt an Alutech gewendet hat wurde einem immer offen Auskunft über den aktuellen Stand gegeben.


----------



## Quasarmin (24. März 2018)

Sasse, auf so einen überflüssigen und sinnfreien Post brauchst du doch nicht zu antworten.
PS. Die Serienrahmen sehen super aus.


----------



## Quasarmin (24. März 2018)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Das ist ein 29er LRS mit 2,35 oder 2.4er Nobby Nic.
> Aber ich stimme dir zu, die sehen recht dick aus, vielleicht wegen den breiten Felgen.


Gibt es die Reifen auch ohne diese blauen Streifen? Oder gehen die ab?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (24. März 2018)

Quasarmin schrieb:


> Gibt es die Reifen auch ohne diese blauen Streifen? Oder gehen die ab?



Das werde ich dir erst im Laufe des Jahres berichten können, sind meine ersten Schwalbe mit Addix Mischung. 
Meine Vermutung ist aber, dass der entweder relativ schnell weg ist oder sich unter Staub/Dreck verbergen wird.


----------



## Orakel (24. März 2018)

Quasarmin schrieb:


> PS. Die Serienrahmen sehen super aus.


schon einen gesehen?


----------



## SmokeyBear (18. April 2018)

Weisst du schon auf welchen Preis-Endbetrag du mit der Konfiguration kommst? 

Gesendet von meinem Aquaris X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sasse82 (18. April 2018)

ca. 3,5k, Lenker und Vorbau nicht berücksichtigt, da ich vorerst meine alten Teile verwende.


----------



## SmokeyBear (18. April 2018)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> ca. 3,5k, Lenker und Vorbau nicht berücksichtigt, da ich vorerst meine alten Teile verwende.


[emoji21] Hatte gedacht/gehofft weniger... Da sich deine Liste doch sehr mit der in meinem Kopf schneidet. Denke das wird dann eher das Komplett Rad und Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe, Bremse etc. werden im Anschluss angepasst. Vielleicht gibts ja ein Paar Euro bei ebay für die nicht gebrauchten Teile.

Gesendet von meinem Aquaris X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sasse82 (18. April 2018)

Ja, selber konfigurieren ist eigentlich leider immer teurer als ein Komplettbike zu kaufen.
Da mir die Ausstattung von Alutech nur bedingt gefallen hat und ich Lust hatte selbst zu basteln bin ich diesen Weg gegangen.


----------



## SmokeyBear (18. April 2018)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Ja, selber konfigurieren ist eigentlich leider immer teurer als ein Komplettbike zu kaufen.
> Da mir die Ausstattung von Alutech nur bedingt gefallen hat und ich Lust hatte selbst zu basteln bin ich diesen Weg gegangen.


Es ist ja zugegeben auch ein schöner Weg[emoji12] 

Gesendet von meinem Aquaris X mit Tapatalk


----------



## Sasse82 (27. April 2018)

Endlich ist es soweit! Der Rahmen ist da und der Aufbau kann beginnen! 
Rahmengewicht in Größe L (inkl. Steuersatz komplett / ohne Steckachse) liegt bei 2350 g.
Somit komme ich nun auf ein Gesamtgewicht von ca. 12,25 kg!

Hier die ersten Bilder. Schaltwerk und Bremse sind vormontiert und die Leitungen im Rahmen verlegt.


----------



## Sasse82 (28. April 2018)

Es hat etwas länger gedauert, aber jetzt ist es geschafft.





Leider gibt es noch ein paar kleinere Problemchen:

- Das Hinterrad schleift an einer Stelle leicht am Sitzrohr (es sind nur 2.35er Reifen)
- Die Kettenlinie scheint nicht ganz zu passen, der Winkel ist für meinen Geschmack etwas zu groß
- Die Schaltung lässt sich nicht ideal einstellen, irgend ein Gang will nicht gleich wechseln, egal was ich tue. Bei der ersten kurzen Runde auf dem Hof war es aber nicht ganz so schlimm.
- Bremsperformance sehr schlecht, hoffentlich liegt es nur an den neuen Belägen, muss ich morgen mal richtig einbremsen.

Morgen werde ich mich dann noch den Problemchen annehmen, ein paar bessere Fotos schießen und die erste richtige Testfahrt bestreiten.


----------



## Orakel (28. April 2018)

Boah,der Reifen hat ja Kontakt mit dem Sitzrohr  obwohl 2,35" geht gar nicht.
Bei mir kommt der 2018er Conti MK in 2,35" rein auf 30er Felgen, da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hardtails (28. April 2018)

kettenlinie sieht ziemlich normal aus


----------



## MeisterShredder (28. April 2018)

Nobby Nic in 2,35 passen nicht? das ist aber übel


----------



## Sasse82 (28. April 2018)

Allerdings, werde mir jetzt erstmal n kleineren Reifen kaufen damit ich überhaupt guten Gewissens fahren kann.
Mail an Alutech ist raus, ich warte auf Antwort.


----------



## MeisterShredder (28. April 2018)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Allerdings, werde mir jetzt erstmal n kleineren Reifen kaufen damit ich überhaupt guten Gewissens fahren kann.
> Mail an Alutech ist raus, ich warte auf Antwort.


bin mal gespannt was die zu der Reifenfreiheit sagen.


----------



## pat23 (28. April 2018)

Bei mir passt ein 2.4er ardent rein ohne das etwas schleift. Hab noch ca. 2-3mm platz zum rohr.


----------



## Sasse82 (28. April 2018)

Also dann unterscheiden sich unsere Rahmen oder die Reifen deutlich an den Maßen.

Hier mit 2,25er Nobby Nic. So sieht das okay aus, aber ist halt weit weg von der Alutech Angabe.


----------



## Sasse82 (28. April 2018)

Auch wenn mich das mit der Reifenfreiheit und dem evtl. außermittigen Hinterbau echt ärgert, aber ein wirklich schönes Bike ist es trotzdem!


----------



## Sasse82 (28. April 2018)

Erste Testfahrt absolviert. Fahreigenschaften gefallen mir soweit gut (Details ein andermal)
Bleibt nur noch das Problem hier. Und ich vermute, dass das  nicht so einfach zu lösen ist.
Wenn mein Kumpel Recht hat und das Laufrad tatsächlich 1A mittig ist, dann muss der Hinterbau nicht richtig angeschweist sein. Würde auch erklären warum die Kette im kleinsten Gang für meinen Geschmack etwas zu schräg läuft.


----------



## Orakel (28. April 2018)

Vlt mal ein anderes LR probieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sasse82 (28. April 2018)

Wenn ich eins hätte, ist mein einziges 29er. Aber wäre auch schon wirklich eine Kunst ein Laufrad 5 mm außermittig zu zentrieren.
Aber ich werde auch das Laufrad nochmal grob ausmessen. Wenn ich es mit der Achse auf den Boden lege müsste der Abstand zwischen Felge und Boden auf beiden Seiten gleich sein.
Falls das LR i.O ist werde ich auch deshalb mal Jürgen anschreiben und abwarten was er dazu sagt.


----------



## Orakel (28. April 2018)

Mit einem 27,5 würdest du doch auch sehn ob das LR mittig ist.
Voraus gesetzt es hat 148*12


----------



## Sasse82 (28. April 2018)

Orakel schrieb:


> Voraus gesetzt es hat 148*12



Das ist das Problem. Ich habe nur noch ein 145er 26" oder ein 150er 27,5", aber kein 148er. ;-)


----------



## Sasse82 (28. April 2018)

Die unpräzise Abstandsmessung zum Boden schürt den Verdacht, dass das Laufrad evtl. doch nicht ganz mittig ist.
Ich werde das genau prüfen lassen bevor ich Alutech damit behellige.


----------



## TheTomminator (29. April 2018)

Bau das Laufrad doch mal anders rum ein, falls das geht (Freilauf links, bremse rechts, ändert sich dann was, dann ist es das Laufrad.


----------



## Sasse82 (29. April 2018)

TheTomminator schrieb:


> Bau das Laufrad doch mal anders rum ein, falls das geht (Freilauf links, bremse rechts, ändert sich dann was, dann ist es das Laufrad.



Beste Idee! Es kann manchmal so einfach sein! 
Der Fehler wandert tatsächlich mit, somit muss es das Laufrad sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quasarmin (29. April 2018)

Die Rahmen werden üblicherweise in einer Vorrichtung geschweißt. Das sollte Abweichungen dieses Ausmaßes eigentlich Verhindern. Andererseit, wenn das LR maschinell erstellt wurde darf sowas auch nicht vorkommen. Ich würde es auch mal versuchen anders herum reinzusetzen. Bremsscheibe dazu vielleicht demontieren. Bei meinem Komplettbike in M sitzt es mittig. Jürgen ist zur Zeit noch in Riva, und ist erst am Mittwoch wieder zuhause.


----------



## Sasse82 (29. April 2018)

Ja, wie schon geschrieben, es ist das Laufrad. Ich hätte mich auch stark gewundert wenn der Rahmen so viel daneben liegt.
Aber andererseits misst auch mein Kumpel beim Bau des Laufrads genau dieses Maß dutzende Male nach. Aber gut, jeder macht mal Fehler.
Ein falsch gespeichtes Laufrad lässt sich auf jeden Fall leichter korrigieren als ein falsch zusammen geschweißter Rahmen. ;-)


----------



## Quasarmin (29. April 2018)

Jan, das ist eine gute Nachricht, das Bike sieht viel zu gut aus.
Was ist das für ein Lenker?
Ich bin gerade bei besten Wetter auf Familienbesuch in DK, morgen früh geht es aber wieder mit dem Cheaptrick auf den Trail.   Gruß Armin


----------



## Sasse82 (29. April 2018)

Das ist ein Renthal Fatbar Carbon aus meiner Restekiste.
Werde aber vielleicht irgendwann noch einen anderen Lenker + Vorbau montieren wenn ich nach ein paar mehr Kilometern weiß ob mir Länge und Rise so passen oder nicht.
Ich starte jetzt gleich zu meiner zweiten, etwas längeren, Testfahrt.
Die Vorderratbremse musste ich noch ein zweites Mal entlüften, jetzt hat sie auch Biss und ich kann hoffentlich etwas agressiver auf die Trails fahren als gestern. (Da bin ich gleich mal aus der ersten Kurve raus geflogen )


----------



## Sansibar73 (29. April 2018)

Echt schön geworden, auch wenn ich nicht mehr so auf stealth stehe.

Die Reifengeschichte ist aber starker Tobak, selbst das hier...


pat23 schrieb:


> Bei mir passt ein 2.4er ardent rein ohne das etwas schleift. Hab noch ca. 2-3mm platz zum rohr.


... ist aber sehr knapp, um nicht zu sagen zu knapp. 5 mm sollten es mMn schon sein. Bin gespannt, was Alutech dazu sagt.


----------



## Sasse82 (29. April 2018)

Heute habe ich das gute Stück über gut 30km und 800 HM bewegt.
Vergleichen kann ich nur zu meinen Enduro: Knolly Chilcotin 180/160 mm, 26", ca. 15 kg.

Erster Eindruck beim Draufsetzen: Das Ding ist ein Panzer. Von der Größe her und dem optischen Eindruck in der Sitzposition unterscheidet sich das CheapTrick nicht viel von meinem YT Tues.

Am Berg:
Da Hardtail, Logischerweise deutlich besser, dennoch sicherlich nicht so effizient wie ein XC Bike.
Durch den Umstieg von 2x10 auf 1x11 habe ich ein paar Mal den kleinsten Gang vermisst, aber ich nehme es sportlich, ist letztendlich nur Training für die Oberschenkel. 
Das Sitzfleisch wird auch trainiert, denn so bequem wie auf dem Fully sitzt man hier nicht. ;-)

Auf dem Trail:
Komfort darf man keinen erwarten, man spürt was da unten auf dem Boden passiert. Aber das macht es irgendwie interessant.
Nach vielen Jahren auf dem Fully ist es geradezu erfrischend und ernüchternd zugleich auf den heimischen Trails mal wieder richtig arbeiten und die Fahrtechnik darauf anpassen zu müssen.
Trotzdem vermittelt mir das Bike fast immer ausreichend Sicherheit um die Bremse auch mal offen zu lassen.
Als verspielt würde ich es bis jetzt nicht bezeichnen, dass es jederzeit zum Abziehen und Manuel machen einlädt (wie andere schreiben) kann ich nicht bestätigen, allerdings fahre ich auch die Größe L. Dennoch ist es wendig genug um gut durch enge Kurven zirkeln zu können.

Auf leichten Trails ist das Bike verdammt schnell, kleine Unebenheiten sind kein Problem und die großen Räder rollen ziemlich gut. Wenn dann aber ein paar Wurzeln und Steine kommen wird es interessant. So hat man auf dem Trail ständig den Kontrast zwischen Flow und Grenzbereich. Aber auch holprige Strecken lassen sich relativ gut fahren wenn man darauf vertraut dass das Hinterrad seine Spur hält und der Reifen genug Druck hat um keinen Durchschlag zu provozieren.

Gestaunt habe ich als ich nach der Fahrt in Strava rein geschaut habe und auf einem Trail einen neuen persönlichen Rekord hatte. Das heißt meine Bestzeit vom Knolly war bei der ersten Fahrt gleich um 3s (gesamt 1:43) unterboten (und das war keine Flow-Piste).

Fazit:
Ich bin bisher zufrieden. Ich wollte ein Bike mit dem ich leichter bzw. schneller klettern und ggf. mehr Strecke machen kann. Ebenso wollte ich den Anspruch der heimischen Trails durch ein weniger potentes Bike wieder erhöhen um mich durch das Knolly nicht verwöhnen zu lassen. Beide Anforderungen sind erfüllt.
Das gute dabei ist, auch auf dem Trail kann man mit dem CheapTrick ziemlich schnell ballern, man muss die Tortur nur aushalten können.


----------

